# Necktie Megathread



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Bow tie/long tie, wool/silk/cotton, old favorites/new acquisitions...if you wear it around your neck, post it here!


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

My woolen ties, to try to compete with Monocle's impressive collection


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Beautiful pics, Ensiferous!


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ My hat is off to you sir


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Popinjay and leisureclass!


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If it wasn't a mega thread at first, it sure is now!


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Ensiferous has been the man since day one!


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]














[/URL][/IMG]














[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]














[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Do you and he share a tie closet?


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Do you and he share a tie closet?


Almost! I know we definitely have a mutual appreciation of each other's ties.

And I would raid OCBD's ties in a heartbeat. And Popinjay's.... and leisureclass'.....


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

As I am perusing all of the tie porn, I am thinking how much there is to be gleaned from several of you, in regard to putting together the centerpiece of a well-styled rig, the shirt-tie-jacket combo. Anyone seeking an immersion in trad style need only look. The pics speak so much more effectively than words. This may be the most inspiring thread yet. Simple, but profound. And a heck of a lot of fun.


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Ensiferous and I certainly see eye to eye on ties. I apologize for the picture overload. I bet there are some tremendous tie collections on this forum. I would love to see them.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

*Set 1: Madras and Motifs*


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Excellent. Moreover, let me compliment you both on your skill at getting multiple looks out of each jacket.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome photos, guys... I could really have some fun with this thread. lol


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

*Set 2: Stripes and Solids (and a couple patterns)

*


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Awesome photos, guys... I could really have some fun with this thread. lol


You would literally crush our dreams and send most into a depression that would take many years of therapy to emerge from.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

arkirshner said:


> Excellent. Moreover, let me compliment you both on your skill at getting multiple looks out of each jacket.


And now let me compliment the three of you...


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Ensiferous said:


> /perfect wardrobe with perfect fit/


Ugh. You again. I can't look, your pictures are too dangerous to my budget.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

GREAT ties, gents! My stash can't compare.

I posted this in the "Show Us Your Harris Tweed" thread and didn't get any replies. Maybe someone looking here could help?



gamma68 said:


> Perhaps someone out there is knowledgeable about HT ties.
> 
> I have a vintage Rooster tie that has a "Harris Tweed" tag. My understanding is that true HT has an official orb tag. This one does not (all tags are pictured below). And because "Harris Tweed" is in quotes, I'm wondering if Rooster just "called" this a HT, although that would be deceptive.
> 
> In short, is this a real HT tie?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Not anywhere near the collections you guys have, but everything I've received recently off eBay:


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

That is a very good tie collection! If I wasn't a tie hoarder I could tone it down to a select few like these. I once read somewhere a man only needs about 12-15 ties. That might be true. I wonder, how many ties do you think a man truly needs?


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Not anywhere near the collections you guys have, but everything I've received recently off eBay:


Really like the one third from the right!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> That is a very good tie collection! If I wasn't a tie hoarder I could tone it down to a select few like these. I once read somewhere a man only needs about 12-15 ties. That might be true. I wonder, how many ties do you think a man truly needs?


Not sure, but I think I'm comfortably past the "need" stage lol



adoucett said:


> Really like the one third from the right!


Thanks, it's the Robert Talbott "Highgate School" repp I had in WAYWT earlier today

EDIT: also, props to everyone getting this thread rolling! This has been an absolutely amazing response, hopefully it'll turn into a neat resource as well.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Not sure, but I think I'm comfortably past the "need" stage lol
> 
> Thanks, it's the Robert Talbott "Highgate School" repp I had in WAYWT earlier today


It closely approximates the BB#2 Repp stripe which is quite hard to come by and I'm not sure you can simply buy one (at least online) in this classic pattern. (You have no idea how mad that makes me)

My version, I think acquired from Dr. L, has seen better days but this along with the other BB# patterns are among my favorite designs.

I would define this pattern as: _1/4" wide stripes of a darker color (navy, etc) narrowly framed in a lighter color (gold, white, silver) on a strong background (red) with approx 1-1.5" of spacing between each stripe.

_Here's another variation by Talbott


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

orange fury said:


> hopefully it'll turn into a neat resource as well.


Agreed! I always seem to have tie questions, I think this will be a good place for that!


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome pics, Monocle. I love the heavy madder paisleys.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm going to start posting these here.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Can bow ties make an appearance here? They go around your neck.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, cravats/ascots too!

actually, to any mods that read this- is there a way to change the title to "neckwear/pocket square megathread"? I think that encompasses everything, and might prompt discussion/examples on pairing ties and squares...


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

^ Wonderful bow tie collection!


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Dang, jealous of that bow collection. Mine still isn't quite up to snuff


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Great bows, Gamma!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Aww shucks....thanks fellas.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

oxford cloth button down said:


>


I forget, what's this tie pattern called?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

A neat foulard, I believe.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Reuben said:


> A neat foulard, I believe.


What is a foulard that isn't a neat? This is starting to sound like a riddle but seriously, because I've basically been using them interchangeably.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> What is a foulard that isn't a neat? This is starting to sound like a riddle but seriously, because I've basically been using them interchangeably.


Possibly the two on the right or something like this,


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Love the second bow from the right!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ThePopinjay said:


> That is a very good tie collection! If I wasn't a tie hoarder I could tone it down to a select few like these. I once read somewhere a man only needs about 12-15 ties. That might be true. I wonder, how many ties do you think a man truly needs?


A man can keep a lot of ties. I have a lot of them but I don't remember the last time I attended a party or an occasion.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Whether it's neat or foulard, it really doesn't madder.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about black clip on ties?


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Howard my Good Sir, you won't find much love for clip on ties here I'm afraid. Probably not much for satin black ties either. 

Feel free to post photos your collection though if you are willing to!


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Whether it's neat or foulard, it really doesn't madder.


Thanks Doc and Reuben.

I could use more neats in my rotation, seems to be all stripes and emblematics for the most part.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

adoucett said:


> Howard my Good Sir, you won't find much love for clip on ties here I'm afraid. Probably not much for satin black ties either.
> 
> Feel free to post photos your collection though if you are willing to!


If I can find it, I will post pics of my creation. My sig other may have tossed it. I bought a thrift store clip-on tie and swapped the polyester monstrosity with a damaged Isaia creating what has to be the world's first 7-fold clip-on tie.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Whether it's neat or foulard, it really doesn't madder.


That was ter-repp-le

(Eh? Eh? Okay that was bad lol)


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Maybe we should all stick to menswear and leave jokes to the professionals. haha


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Until last night I thought I had a pretty decent collection of ties lol.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll have to get a picture of my main tie rack.

Just found this at TJ Maxx, had a "handwoven indian madras" tag attached. Kinda different. I think I like it, either way it was only a few bucks.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> I'll have to get a picture of my main tie rack.
> 
> Just found this at TJ Maxx, had a "handwoven indian madras" tag attached. Kinda different. I think I like it, either way it was only a few bucks.


Is that Tailor Vintage? I have a madras necktie from them and almost bought a bow tie identical to yours (except it was a different color), I just couldn't decide whether or not I liked the horizontal lines.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> I'll have to get a picture of my main tie rack.
> 
> Just found this at TJ Maxx, had a "handwoven indian madras" tag attached. Kinda different. I think I like it, either way it was only a few bucks.


Almost looks more like oxford cloth than madras, doesn't it?


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Almost looks more like oxford cloth than madras, doesn't it?


My thoughts exactly, but I still liked the coloration and seasonality of it.

OF- I believe it is a Tailor Vintage bow.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

ThePopinjay said:


> Just found this at TJ Maxx, had a "handwoven indian madras" tag attached. Kinda different. I think I like it, either way it was only a few bucks.


I need to go to T.J. Maxx.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

My Tailor Vintage madras:


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> I'll have to get a picture of my main tie rack.
> 
> Just found this at TJ Maxx, had a "handwoven indian madras" tag attached. Kinda different. I think I like it, either way it was only a few bucks.


I got this a few weeks back at my local TJ Maxx:


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> I got this a few weeks back at my local TJ Maxx:


Looks like we all took the bait, gentlemen. haha


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

RL bow today (probably my favorite bow that I own):


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Topsider said:


> I need to go to T.J. Maxx.


They had a bunch of them at Marshalls in Hampton.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

dkoernert said:


> They had a bunch of them at Marshalls in Hampton.


Mine was from Marshall's too, come to think of it


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't remember which thread it was in, but somewhere someone (I think it was popinjay) made a comment about how emblematics were dangerous because once you got started buying them, next thing you knew, you were buying a tie with a frog pattern on it for no apparent reason. Turned out this was a correct statement. I discovered Alynn emblematics on eBay last night. I now have 3 in the mail on their way to me...


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

haha, Alynn emblematics are the best! Which ones did you get?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> haha, Alynn emblematics are the best! Which ones did you get?


Sellers' photos:



i like all 3, but my undergrad and masters degrees are both in business, so I kind of feel like a kid on Christmas about the bull/bear one on the far right lol

this is in addition to, you know, the 4 repps (3 Talbott and a Brooks), 2 tartans (Gant and Lochcarron), and pindot (Brooks) that are also on their way to me right now...


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice! Gotta love Christmas ties!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

adoucett said:


> Howard my Good Sir, you won't find much love for clip on ties here I'm afraid. Probably not much for satin black ties either.
> 
> Feel free to post photos your collection though if you are willing to!


Sorry about that, I don't really have much of a collection of ties.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

My main tie rack, all the year-rounders. About 70 on this one.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Very nice! What is the glen plaid in the bottom picture?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

2 new ones came in tonight:


Lochcarron "Robertson Hunting" tartan on the left, and Talbott "Royal Irish Regiment" on the right. I was a bit concerned the Lochcarron might have moth holes, but there's not even a single nibble.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Some very nice ties, OF.



orange fury said:


> Very nice! What is the glen plaid in the bottom picture?


It is an older Brooks. One of the first ties I got on ebay. I don't wear it very often but it's actually a very smart looking tie. I'll have to break it out again soon.


On a side note, I like the format above and think I'll start posting ties to my tumblr that way. Kind of a "Tie Bio" if you will. I recently had inspiration from this awesome Tumblr/instagram I found, some of the most unique emblematics I've ever seen...
https://thebettertieguy.tumblr.com/


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

^i love that tie, I've been looking for one like that.

two new ones in the mail today, courtesy of eBay. Alynn on top, Gant Viyella on bottom:


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Today's tie choice for Sunday services. Vintage Rooster Cottonit in red with blue birdseye, courtesy of the exchange and Takai. Paired with LE green uni-stripe and BB Navy 346 Blazer with gold buttons.
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5100_zpsb48ebc38.jpg.html


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Posted these in acquisitions, but figured I might as well post them here too. Left is an Alynn, middle and right are Brooks:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...7-4312-95A4-3689596B9A3D_zpsrsfdxrc2.jpg.html


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Ferrell Reed today (with Walker Jones-Houston tagging):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-477C-868F-85645EB1FA2E_zpsgiwhdfdi.jpg.html


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Brooks, Gant, Liberty, Boston Traders.


Found 19 ties while thrifting in Cincinnati, here's a few of them.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey, how do you like the Boston Trader's one? I just purchased a BT ancient madder on eBay a couple nights ago, love the pattern but hadn't heard of the brand

edit: seller photo-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-49E3-80C8-2983B67ACC8D_zpsodgxxqkt.jpg.html


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

^that is a beautiful tie, OF. I love the pattern.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Hey, how do you like the Boston Trader's one? I just purchased a BT ancient madder on eBay a couple nights ago, love the pattern but hadn't heard of the brand
> 
> edit: seller photo-
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-49E3-80C8-2983B67ACC8D_zpsodgxxqkt.jpg.html


Always love when a madder tie has blue in it. Some of my best madders have had colors beyond the oranges and autumn colors. Love the way they glow sometimes.

Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

That was part of the appeal for me, the first thought I had when I saw it was that I want to pair it with a black/white/gray herringbone sportcoat- I think the blue and gray will play well off of each other



Reuben said:


> ^that is a beautiful tie, OF. I love the pattern.


Thanks! I wanted to try out a madder in the fall, but the majority of what I found were paisley patterns, and I can't bring myself to wear a pattern that bold on a necktie. This hit a sweet spot for me in terms of pattern and scale.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Hey, how do you like the Boston Trader's one? I just purchased a BT ancient madder on eBay a couple nights ago, love the pattern but hadn't heard of the brand


I have maybe two or three of their ties, they're all quite nice. This one has a good feel to the silk. Can't comment on the reputation of the brand though.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received two new ones in the mail, left is Alynn, right is Talbott:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-40E9-9106-338A75549A18_zps25ludfwo.jpg.html


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

New Brooks today (vintage Makers label):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-42AB-BDD7-784837A236B2_zpslo7zcrfx.jpg.html


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Finally getting around to it... there will be a trad tie sale this weekend! I will be listing at least 100 (nothing over $7 shipped).


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Finally getting around to it... there will be a trad tie sale this weekend! I will be listing at least 100 (nothing over $7 shipped).


Looking forward to it!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Finally getting around to it... there will be a trad tie sale this weekend! I will be listing at least 100 (nothing over $7 shipped).


There goes my paycheck lol


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Alright! Just when all eBay and Paypal claims against me have been lifted!!...lol


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Talbott for Phelps:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-498B-A0D0-E63942CFA7D1_zpsqbmtgnd7.jpg.html


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Monocle was nice enough to send me the blue/yellow repp that I said I liked and even threw in another one to boot! Thanks Monocle!


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Two new bows from The Tie Bar, a 70/30 wool/silk blend and a an A&S/pindot reversible.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I asked this in the Q&A thread, but thought it might be a bit more topical here. Opinion needed: if two bow ties are the same exact pattern (and both twill), and one is Brooks 346 for $30 and one is thetiebar.com for $15, which would you go for?

Also, as a second opinion- same situation (two ties in the same pattern) but one is a J Crew diamond and one is a Beau Ties Ltd butterfly (around the same price)?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Toss up on the first choice...
Beau Ties on the second...


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Glad to hear someone's having success thrifting in Cincy. Nice finds, Pop. Also, really like that wool/silk bow.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

ArtVandalay said:


> Glad to hear someone's having success thrifting in Cincy. Nice finds, Pop. Also, really like that wool/silk bow.


I found a good portion of ties and my Norman Hilton sportcoat at Casablanca Vintage, man that place was cool. I could have looked around there for another hour.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

My latest addition courtesy of Monocle


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

ThePopinjay said:


> I found a good portion of ties and my Norman Hilton sportcoat at Casablanca Vintage, man that place was cool. I could have looked around there for another hour.


It's a neat place. I don't go there too frequently, I'll have to change that.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

ArtVandalay said:


> It's a neat place. I don't go there too frequently, I'll have to change that.


I have consistently good luck in Cheviot as well.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5105_zpsfa53aaca.jpg.html
Tonight's trio.

Vintage-ish Burberry tweed from the exchange.
Heritage Shop bespoke non-BD oxford cloth.
Peter Gissop (defunct English maker) Silk florettes.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

3 new ones-

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...7-4D3A-B001-8778F7102261_zpsxkge8xcw.jpg.html

L-R: Ferrell Reed, Talbott, RL wool


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice Santa tie OF, found a matching wreath tie w/ navy background to go with my wreath tie w/ red background while I was in Cinci, plus a few more emblematics.

Found an interesting lax tie yesterday, I don't play but my girlfriend does and she and I agreed it was a neat pattern.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Now THAT is cool! I played in middle school and loved it, I wish it was a more popular sport down here


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

This is a photo take a little while back when I was arranging my ties according to colour. There's only about 80 in the photo and I'm very under-represented in some important tie categories, like solids. (It's a bit of a mad-woman's breakfast at the moment). I'm doing my best to rectify that, and I'm well on my way to doubling what's in that photo. I'm going to rearrange them according to width as I think that will be more useful. If I had more ties they would be arranged by width cross-referenced by length and colour. I guess when my collection hits four-digits (... it's just a matter of time ) I'll need a system like that just to find something suitable in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got these in the mail tonight:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-4B4E-A78D-E05C960ECCFE_zpsry4w2lli.jpg.html

L-R:
TM Lewin (not listed as new, but I don't think it's ever been worn)
Brooks Brothers (listed as NWOT, I believe it)
Boston Traders Ancient Madder (listed as NWT, had a reeeeeally old TJ Maxx tag pinned to it. Not sure about that, but it also doesn't look like it's ever been worn)


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice tie collection, Dr. Butcher... I have to ask. What is the bottom monkey doing on that tie?


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Some more of the ties I found in Cincinnati...
























And this one which I actually bought >gasp<... at a real store... Albeit in a little $20 sale bin.


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> Nice tie collection, Dr. Butcher... I have to ask. What is the bottom monkey doing on that tie?


Thanks Dr. Livingston. That tie was given to me by a tailor who is also a fanatical tie collector. He said the monkeys represent "Hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil, do no evil"..... which is why he's covering up the crown jewels.... I've yet to find an occasion to wear it, novelty ties are exceedingly hard to pull off and the best way to do it is if it somehow connects to the situation at hand. The tailor suggested wearing it to church or a similar house of worship, but perhaps I could put it on next time I visit the zoo?


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

I find an occasional Tommy Hilfiger that I cannot pass on. Today is a nice slubby silk with Austin Reed chek, and bespoke dress shirt. I love ties like this. And the texture is fabulous.
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5168_zps97dfb1bc.jpg.html


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Monocle said:


> I find an occasional Tommy Hilfiger that I cannot pass on. Today is a nice slubby silk with Austin Reed chek, and bespoke dress shirt. I love ties like this. And the texture is fabulous.


I realize that this is the necktie thread, but I would love to see a full shot of that jacket. It looks right at home with the tie.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> I realize that this is the necktie thread, but I would love to see a full shot of that jacket. It looks right at home with the tie.


Agreed!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Speaking of necktie megathreads, check out DrLivingston's in the sales forum.


----------



## MarineDad (May 2, 2013)

Good looking threesome!


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

ThePopinjay said:


> Some more of the ties I found in Cincinnati...
> 
> And this one which I actually bought >gasp<... at a real store... Albeit in a little $20 sale bin.


I bought the exact same tie this weekend! I think it set the record for the most I've spent on a tie. I was going to post on the acquisitions thread but it seems ya beat me to it here. I thought this was a rather neat tie and it had a solid thickness and construction.

For interested parties, they (along with a few other ties, including some printed emblematic) are also available on the sale section of the J McLaughlin website for the same price.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

adoucett said:


> I bought the exact same tie this weekend! I think it set the record for the most I've spent on a tie. I was going to post on the acquisitions thread but it seems ya beat me to it here. I thought this was a rather neat tie and it had a solid thickness and construction.
> 
> For interested parties, they (along with a few other ties, including some printed emblematic) are also available on the sale section of the J McLaughlin website for the same price.


Great minds think alike!
I did like the printed emblematics, they had a very cool airplane one. Some of their full price ties were nice as well.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice day for a duck repp over a Jeff Rose BD with RRL silk jacket.aaaaaand why the pic is sideways, idk. 1st attempt at iphone upload.......and last.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I recently added some interesting emblematics to my collection:

*Wm. Chelsea Ltd., Scarsdale N.Y.* (no fabric tag, feels like poly)
(I didn't notice the subtle purple in the crest until looking at it very closely)

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Vintage BB Makers tennis tie, all silk, made in the USA*

---------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Vintage J Press, Beaufort Knot, all silk, woven in England*

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Woods Manufacturing Company tie with crest of Ashbury College, Ottawa.* 
Made in Canada, all poly.

No, I didn't go to school there. But I'll wear it anyway.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Alynn Neckwear, Stamford Conn. *100% poly

This one should be a big hit at the next board of directors meeting.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol are the Alynn and Brooks from eBay? I had been watching both of those, good finds!:thumbs-up:


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yessir, both from eBay.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Black silk emblematics aren't the most flexible of neck ties, but this was cool and cheap enough I had to have it anyway:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Black silk emblematics aren't the most flexible of neck ties, but this was cool and cheap enough I had to have it anyway:


Its funny you post something in this pattern, because I actually won this on eBay this morning lol:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...7-4CC3-89BF-FF8264C967FB_zpsvhzhzra9.jpg.html

The tag reads "Saddle Club- Hand Made in Italy", and a second tag reads "Thalhimers". Not sure, but I thought it was cool


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Today: the new TM Lewin with a rig I've been wanting to try for a while-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4B72-A96A-178EF64DA69C_zpsxicfcenc.jpg.html

Reuben: After seeing that tie, I keep thinking it would go well with a black/white/gray herringbone or donegal tweed in the winter. Just a thought.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

^ The tie looks nice, although to my eyes from what is shown the lack of color variation between the blue/white seersucker, blue/white tie and white shirt kinda sits weirdly with me. Perhaps with a light-pink OCBD this would really pop.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> ^ The tie looks nice, although to my eyes from what is shown the lack of color variation between the blue/white seersucker, blue/white tie and white shirt kinda sits weirdly with me. Perhaps with a light-pink OCBD this would really pop.


thanks, actually I was trying to go for the monochrome look a bit, plus I need a new pink shirt lol.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Bert Pulitzer Ancient Madder came in the mail today:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-4F6F-9635-1F1016C1BED3_zpsljqxreat.jpg.html


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> thanks, actually I was trying to go for the monochrome look a bit, plus I need a new pink shirt lol.


I dunno, I like the blue and white monotone look for summer dress clothes:


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

.. no one has mentioned the Southern Gentleman's imperative Cotton Boll from Alfred's in Memphis


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

^ Love that tie!

crosspost from Q&A, but topical here:
Another bow tie maker question: is anyone familiar with the quality or country of manufacture of Lloyd, Attree & Smith? I can't seem to find anything online and am debating between a tie from them or another tie from Beau Ties Ltd.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> ^ Love that tie!


Seconded. I've also seen an amusing boll weevil emblematic from vineyard vines.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Dig into LAS' parent company Roberto Group, and they admit sourcing to be China mainly, along with Turkey, Tunisia, and Mauritius.
https://www.robertogroup.co.uk/...



orange fury said:


> ^ Love that tie!
> 
> crosspost from Q&A, but topical here:
> Another bow tie maker question: is anyone familiar with the quality or country of manufacture of Lloyd, Attree & Smith? I can't seem to find anything online and am debating between a tie from them or another tie from Beau Ties Ltd.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Monocle said:


> Dig into LAS' parent company Roberto Group, and they admit sourcing to be China mainly, along with Turkey, Tunisia, and Mauritius.
> https://www.robertogroup.co.uk/...


Ah, Beau Ties Ltd it is! Thanks monocle!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Did I sell that tie to you, Monocle? I know that I sold a few Memphis Cotton Boll ties on eBay recently. I still have several of them floating around here somewhere. I was going to send them to Salgy but he has been very busy lately.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

If the good doctor has a spare, I'd love to pick one up.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> If the good doctor has a spare, I'd love to pick one up.


If you have multiples, I would too


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Did I sell that tie to you, Monocle? I know that I sold a few Memphis Cotton Boll ties on eBay recently. I still have several of them floating around here somewhere. I was going to send them to Salgy but he has been very busy lately.


No I thrifted that from my neighborhood GW. I've since had a maroon one as well.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

orange fury said:


> If you have multiples, I would too


Where were you guys when I sold a Lot of 3 of them on feeBay for $1.04 in February? lol
You can still find one or two on there for $15 BIN (oddly enough, I think it is the guy who bought them from me)


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Posted this in blues/brags but no response, so I thought I'd try here.

I thrifted a vintage Saks Fifth Avenue silk bow tie yesterday (far right):



The Saks bow tie is a curiosity to me. At first glance, it appears to be a reversible. But on closer examination, the reverse of the red end is striped red silk at its edge with black silk in the center. I've not seen one like this before. What gives? Can anyone shed light on this?


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Gamma, I've seen that kind of bow in movies, usually worn with dinner jackets. I think it was just a way to inject color into black tie without going overboard. I think this is going for a Swiss Army approach with solid black, black tipped, and solid red options.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Where were you guys when I sold a Lot of 3 of them on feeBay for $1.04 in February? lol
> You can still find one or two on there for $15 BIN (oddly enough, I think it is the guy who bought them from me)


What I don't know is if the Boll was only polyester, or if there have been silk or blended versions. And, lol my old pic happens to be the first to pop up in a Google search for the Boll Tie... i'm nearly faymus, whoop!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> Gamma, I've seen that kind of bow in movies, usually worn with dinner jackets. I think it was just a way to inject color into black tie without going overboard. I think this is going for a Swiss Army approach with solid black, black tipped, and solid red options.


Seems odd though, no? What color should your cummerbund be to wear with this tie?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Monocle said:


> What I don't know is if the Boll was only polyester, or if there have been silk or blended versions. And, lol my old pic happens to be the first to pop up in a Google search for the Boll Tie... i'm nearly faymus, whoop!


All of mine were/are terylene, which is a type of polyester that is more crease resistant.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Seems odd though, no? What color should your cummerbund be to wear with this tie?


Black I would assume. If the intent of the red edging is to provide an accent of red, i would think a red cummerbund would be too much.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

So, starting from the left (using seller photos), the story of how Fury spent more on ties than he intended to today:



For the first one, I realized after trying on my navy pindot Beau Ties bow a couple times how much I liked it, contrary to my initial lackluster impression. I decided I wanted to try a navy Churchill dot, and ran across another Beau Ties one, so I bought it. I then discovered (through the post-purchase suggestions on eBay) that both ties came in burgundy. I was torn between the larger or smaller dots, and decided I wanted one that could be worn more formally (plus, I liked the pattern I already had), so I purchased the middle one. Immediately after, I decided I wanted one that could be worn more casually too, so I bought the far right. 

So now I'm the proud owner of four Beau Ties Ltd spotted ties. In fairness, all are new in packaging for a little less than half of retail. Doc L, it's a little late, but I factored in your "seal of approval" of BTL from another thread heavily lol

EDIT: aaaand I just realized that the far right bow tie is very similar to the one Robin Williams wore on the posters for "Flubber". No es bueno


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Black I would assume. If the intent of the red edging is to provide an accent of red, i would think a red cummerbund would be too much.


But it's half black / half red... Which do I choose? Decisions, decisions. LOL


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> But it's half black / half red... Which do I choose? Decisions, decisions. LOL


Lol yeah, but a bow tie is smaller. So a partially red bow tie is like "oh look, a touch of red", whereas a red cummerbund is like "BAM LOOK AT THE RED"

its like a guy knocking on your door to offer you a glass of Kool-aid, compared to the Kool-aid busting through your wall.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Just buy a dark red velvet dinner jacket with black lapels. Throw that bow on and.... ok, I can't even finish this without cracking up.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Just buy a dark red velvet dinner jacket with black lapels. Throw that bow on and.... ok, I can't even finish this without cracking up.


You know someone selling one?


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a 1960's green-gold sharkskin dinner jacket in consignment that would go lovelee-ly with it....


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Reuben said:


> You know someone selling one?


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Just buy a dark red velvet dinner jacket with black lapels. Throw that bow on and.... ok, I can't even finish this without cracking up.


Make it an ascot and we can start a new "Continental" thread ($1 to Champagne).


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Inaugural wearing of one of my new Brooks 346's. I like it a lot actually:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-4ABC-9CD7-F6B55E661F3D_zps3fut3fpx.jpg.html


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Looks great, OF. May I ask what the width is on the bow tie ends?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> ^ Looks great, OF. May I ask what the width is on the bow tie ends?


Thanks! It's 2.5" wide


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

^That one is one of my favorites in my rotation for sure.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Can't believe the lack of interest in bolo-ties in this thread.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

xcubbies said:


> Can't believe the lack of interest in bolo-ties in this thread.


https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-430B-AB43-8770084F7A7C_zpsodwlzf8e.jpg.html


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

^
Now we're talking. Personally I think he'd look better with a button-down collar for a more casual look.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/drlivingston01/media/drlivingston01146/bolo_zpsd72d009e.png.html

And a dressier version... (No, I have no idea who the guy is in the photo standing next to Sarah Jessica Parker.)


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> And a dressier version... (No, I have no idea who the guy is in the photo standing next to Sarah Jessica Parker.)


I have always thought this one was a better description of Sara Jessica Parker


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Now, now, guys... can't we discuss bolo ties like gentlemen and refrain from the catty comments?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/drlivingston01/media/drlivingston01146/bolo_zpsd72d009e.png.html
> 
> And a dressier version... (No, I have no idea who the guy is in the photo standing next to Sarah Jessica Parker.)


I absolutely lost it laughing at this in a returns line at Marshall's last night lol.

cross post from acquisitions-

another BB#1, the red/navy/silver version of the burgundy/navy/gold BB#1 I picked up a couple weeks ago:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4837-B0DA-2BCF38B660CA_zpssw0pd2yy.jpg.html


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Topical cross post, 3 new ties. Left is from eBay (purchased with tweed in mind), and the right two are Tommy Hilfiger from Nordstrom Rack (purchased with Christmas season in mind):

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-46FD-947D-CF6FC573418A_zpsuv9ltdug.jpg.html

other than these, not impressed with nordstrom rack overall. I did have a couple women ask me for pairing advice, so I was entertained at least lol.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ That Saddle Club tie with the riders is pretty darn cool, OF.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

3 new NWT Beau Ties Ltd ties came in the mail today (I have a thing for dots now apparently):

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-40CF-8437-B0E1C16E14D7_zpsbpvza9gn.jpg.html

EDIT: really cool thing. Got into contact with the seller of these, and because I had been purchasing several of these ties from him, he threw in another one free. I thought it was a really neat gesture, kind of meant a lot to me.

here is my collection of Beau Ties LTD ties now:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-4723-92A9-074819227E47_zps3loaet6z.jpg.html

the far left, second to the right, and far right are the ones I ordered, the second to the left is the one I ordered a couple weeks ago, and the middle is the free one. As Ive said recently, my initial impression of the sturdiness of the fabric was completely off, I love these bow ties


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

3.99 tie lot on the bay. Always have room for some good tradly repps. Especially when they're cheap.


----------



## cbh23 (Jun 12, 2014)

Beautiful tie from a local tie maker.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

cbh23 said:


> Beautiful tie from a local tie maker.


Beautiful tie! Does he just sell locally?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ +1. Indeed, 
the tie pictured by cbh23 goes beyond beautiful...it is magnificent! Where can it be purchased?


----------



## cbh23 (Jun 12, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> Beautiful tie! Does he just sell locally?


As far as I know he doesn't have a website.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^ +1. Indeed,
> the tie pictured by cbh23 goes beyond beautiful...it is magnificent! Where can it be purchased?


I'll ask the store owner if he's made anymore of these ties. I know many are limited to only one or very few. Here are some others I've purchased from the shop. Let me know if you want a closer look at any.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

^ Really nice stuff. That silver one would work great for a wedding tie.


----------



## cbh23 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ekphrastic said:


> ^ Really nice stuff. That silver one would work great for a wedding tie.


Actually why I bought it. I know he buys a lot of fabric from Zegna, Tom Ford prints and such. The most I've paid for one of his ties has been around 45 as well.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

In honor of spring, some of my green neckties


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Very nice assembly of spring finery in green, but pray tell, is that one of their navy brethren hiding in the back and peering over the front ranks shoulders?


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Very nice assembly of spring finery in green, but pray tell, is that one of their navy brethren hiding in the back and peering over the front ranks shoulders?


It's more teal-ish in person. It has no fellow teal ties with whom to associate, but the greens made him an honorary member.









(Looks more blue in this picture as well. Oh well.)


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

Tis the season............
This silk print tie is " The Baseball Score"
Can you tell what the score is?


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

I love that tie! Let's see, it looks like the score is 3 to 4, and there's one [breast] out. Or maybe there's a man on second? The bottle... hmm... bottom of the fifth, perhaps. The toilet has me puzzled as well. Something involving #2 maybe?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

5 to 4, bottom of the 5th, one out, no one on


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

This reminds me I have way too many ties. I need to purge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)




----------

